# Can I just say how much cooler this forum is than others?



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm a member of several other gear forums. I really have come to appreciate the vibe around this forum in particular. Maybe it's because most of us are Canadian and we have that shared perspective? I'm sure we aren't all politically in agreement around here, but there's an underlying respect and ability to disagree without getting into the extremes I've seen on some other forums. 

Anyway, you guys are all cool. And It's fun we have a place to hang out.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm a member of several other gear forums. I really have come to appreciate the vibe around this forum in particular. Maybe it's because most of us are Canadian and we have that shared perspective? I'm sure we aren't all politically in agreement around here, but there's an underlying respect and ability to disagree without getting into the extremes I've seen on some other forums.
> 
> Anyway, you guys are all cool. And It's fun we have a place to hang out.


I hear you .


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Yup, I think you got it - it's something to do with the Northern angle, the Canadian Connection that makes it powerful. Not to mention, there's a lot of peeps on here with great memories and they have experienced a similar upbringing to me. Shows how consistent it is coast to coast.

Speaking of memory, the number one thing I like about this site is everyone's short memory - in that most don't hold a grudge if there are disagreements. One more thing: the members here are good at side-stepping derogatory comments to get to the heart of the issue - and that goes a long way to respecting your fellow peers.

Aw, group hug!


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Lottsa people get banned here; how cool is that.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Lottsa people get banned here; how cool is that.


Sometimes that's what is needed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed, a nice neighbourly place.

Regarding bans, light sentences are kind of a Canadian tradition, are they not?


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm a member of several other gear forums. I really have come to appreciate the vibe around this forum in particular. Maybe it's because most of us are Canadian and we have that shared perspective?


perhaps having access to more of a world view one can become more tolerant and respectful regardless of other views they may find unacceptable.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Been here for a long time. Seen people come and go. Ownership changing hands. I still wonder how Scott (GC) is doing these days. Have met and become friends with a number of people I met here too. It's the only forum that I've been in that I've lasted this long.
Yeah this is a cool forum.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It used to be cooler. Not so much anymore.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> I still wonder how Scott (GC) is doing these days.


Same here. I wish we had some way of knowing..if only a brief update.



laristotle said:


> It used to be cooler. Not so much anymore.


It certainly is changing. However, I continue to enjoy checking the new threads, etc. every day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> Same here. I wish we had some way of knowing..if only a brief update.
> 
> 
> It certainly is changing. However, I continue to enjoy checking the new threads, etc. every day.


People come and go here, just like the real world.

Some of those people I miss and others.....not so much.

Obviously based on my frequent visits, I still enjoy the site.

I also wonder about Scott and Marnie and how they're doing, but my recent efforts to re-connect with them have failed.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I have to say, this is a very decent forum. There are a lot of them that google has directed me to over the years looking at and for stuff. This is the only one I was inclined to join, sorry guys....

Seems to be a whole lot less of the "he who argues loudest is right" and there is a good diverse range of opinions. 

Most importantly, I am tolerated. There are not a lot of people willing to engage in that endeavor.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Sometimes that's what is needed.


I took a really long break from the forum. My only input with bans is that it's way more mellow around here and for me, that's good. I see as much activity, and new members showing up, but less insults being thrown around. Some people might enjoy some of that action, but it's not my thing.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’ve never outright quit this forum, but I have taken a hiatus once in a while. There was a rocky period or two, but I think it is back to a general stance of helpfulness and respect that I’ve come to expect and enjoy on this forum. I quit the politics thread and learned how to ignore a user or two, but really, overall, it is a good forum. Plus, gear is so much better now than it used to be!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been a member of various on-line gear newsgroups and forums since 1991. The former AMPAGE (now Music Electronics Forum) sprang up around '95, I think, and the DIYstompbox forum emerged out of that as its own separate site around 2001, though it was a branch of AMPAGE as early as '97 or so. I've been here since 2007.

My own experience is that the more a gear forum focuses on helping others understand, repair, modify, and best-use their gear, the more pleasant the general demeanor. Hard to be a jerk AND helpful at the same time. As much as members often feel like a forum is like the tavern or barber shop "where everybody knows your name", and feel like they would want to chat about anything and everything with their forum buddies, there are several things to be aware of that can run it into trouble and *hard *monitoring:
1) There is no entrance exam for going on the internet. ANYBODY, anywhere in the world, with access to a computer and net connection can join and be on a forum. That includes people whose mastery of English - the lingua franca of the web - is modest at best, people of limited cognitive ability or with neuropsychological limits, people with an assortment of emotional disturbance, people with hard grudges or a predisposition to troll, or people with disruptive motives.
2) There is a tendency for forums to sometimes forget how to be welcoming, and a little "gender-centric", ethno-centric, and occasionally geo-centric. Admittedly, it is hard work to remember HOW to be welcoming to all.
3) The "magic" of the internet is that it removes most of the normal social cues we use in interpersonal communication, which has a tendency to blur the state or motivation of a post/poster. We cannot see facial expression, gestures, pace of speech, tone/prosody of voice and so many other things that let us know the other person is being playful, ironic, considerate, curious, etc. or simply referring to something earlier. We can *try* to convey all of that with caps, boldface, italics, underline, emojis, etc., but there is little denying it is harder to do than what we accomplish with ease in conversation. The result is that arguments and hard feelings can be easily launched in on-line forums between individuals who would more than likely get along fabulously in person.

This particular forum has gone through cycles of misbehaviour and better behaviour, with varying degrees of resistance. I find what helps a forum to thrive and be what PTM likes about this one, is an underlying awareness that one is participating in and assisting a community/institution, that one's posts should be "good examples" whenever possible, and that the focus should be on maintaining rapport and being helpful. In short, making the moderators' job as easy as possible.

Carry on.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Lottsa people get banned here; how cool is that.


That may be one of the reasons people like it here...weed out the riffraff.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've been on many forums for various hobbies. Most are global and tend to stay that way. I've never met a single person off any other forum. I've met a few off GC and that's what makes this more "human" to me. The core group that post (there is always this group in any forum) are what keep me coming. You kind of get to know the online persona of people here. It's the sub forums that separate this forum from others from my view. I can ask tech help, I can post a funny (to me) meme or joke, I can talk about cycling, I can just rant about something.............and it's normal and mostly acceptable. Some people go too far and get banned, but that happens everywhere else as well. This is the only forum that I really feel a part of in the community sense, and having made friends. Some I'll meet, many I won't. I have learned plenty and have far more to learn by reading posts that don't even pertain to me. Sure, there is the odd water mixing with oil, but that's going to happen outside the forum as well. Opinions are everywhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All the forums Im hanging out on are cool or I wouldnt hang out there.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> All the forums Im hanging out on are cool or I wouldnt hang out there.



All the forums I hang out in are cool, because I hang out there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I was an early devotee of The Mudcat Cafe, The Mandolin Cafe, and the original Acoustic Guitar Magazine Forum (now defunct). I still go back to the first two on occasion, have even met folks from them. When the internet was still quite young, these communities were a lot smaller and had much more of a village feel to them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Milkman said:


> All the forums I hang out in are cool, because I hang out there.


I never knew we needed an eye rolling emoji until now. So until then.............LIKE


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> I never knew we needed an eye rolling emoji until now. So until then.............LIKE


Well, I was never one of the cool ones. I'm just a social misfit who loves guitars.

But, I like it here and try not to be too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Milkman You are far from a pain in the ass. I've never found any of your posts that I'd consider "too much". I enjoy your humour and comments. Everybody needs their Milkman to deliver, and you don't disappoint. 

Really, were many of us here ever actually one of the "cool ones"? I played trombone in high school, not sports. Guarantee I was NOT one of the cool ones.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> @Milkman You are far from a pain in the ass. I've never found any of your posts that I'd consider "too much". I enjoy your humour and comments. Everybody needs their Milkman to deliver, and you don't disappoint.
> 
> Really, were many of us here ever actually one of the "cool ones"? I played trombone in high school, not sports. Guarantee I was NOT one of the cool ones.



I would say that the very short list of friends I have tend to be "weird".

You guys know who you are.

Normal people are boring.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Budda said:


> All the forums Im hanging out on are cool or I wouldnt hang out there.


Maybe they’re cool BECAUSE you hang out there. Hmmmmm…..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Verne said:


> [I played trombone in high school, not sports. Guarantee I was NOT one of the cool ones.


At least you didn't play clarinet. 😉 There were no clarinet players in James Brown's band.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

I agree. I'm a part of a few guitar forums and this is the one that I'm most active in. While it does happen here from time to time, I feel that things are more orderly on this forum and topics tend not to devolve into intense 'off-the-rails' personal arguments as much. Also, I feel like the participation levels here are at a perfect happy-medium that makes it reasonably easy to keep up-to-date but still encourages regular contributions among most active members. In contrast, some of the other forums I'm a part of seem to either have almost no regular traffic or, alternatively, some have pages of new topics that are regularly bombarded with 100+ replies instantaneously. Either of those extremes can really make you think 'why bother?' real quickly.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

I used to hang out on the keys section at harmony central. They "upgraded" their server and I can no longer access their site from my 2008 MacBook. A disappointment, but not worth the money and nuisance of trashing gear that still works just fine for everything I actually _need._

I'm not a guitar gearhead but there's enough here of music and camaraderie to make it a pleasant diversion.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I like turtles.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

"Can I just say how much cooler this forum is than others?" 

No

Publicly acknowledging how great an existing thing that you are part of is would be a dereliction of your patriotic duty as a Canadian 

j


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> At least you didn't play clarinet. 😉 There were no clarinet players in James Brown's band.


What are you trying to say.....I played clarinet!

Imma tell you something boss..... and listen close. When you are the only guy in the forward wind section, you made good choices in life. Those choices from the outside might not look that appealing to some but let me assure you, they were right


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Brunz said:


> What are you trying to say.....I played clarinet!
> 
> Imma tell you something boss..... and listen close. When you are the only guy in the forward wind section, you made good choices in life. Those choices from the outside might not look that appealing to some but let me assure you, they were right


I watched enough of the Ken Burns "Jazz" documentary to know that clarinet was, for a time, THE hippest lead instrument. Hell, Charlie Christian played *backup* to Benny Goodman. But spats, mullets, AMC Pacers, and clarinets all have their day, and fade away.

When our son had to pick an instrument for band in middle school, he was terrified of the more complex appearance and fingering of a sax and chose trombone because it looked "simpler". Yeah, right. A decade later, the trombone sits in the basement.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I should also point out... in the spirit of the thread, in case it was not obvious @mhammer , im just joshing ya buddy.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mhammer said:


> I watched enough of the Ken Burns "Jazz" documentary to know that clarinet was, for a time, THE hippest lead instrument. Hell, Charlie Christian played *backup* to Benny Goodman. But spats, mullets, AMC Pacers, and clarinets all have their day, and fade away.
> 
> When our son had to pick an instrument for band in middle school, he was terrified of the more complex appearance and fingering of a sax and chose trombone because it looked "simpler". Yeah, right. A decade later, the trombone sits in the basement.


I still play my clarinet on a weekly or so basis. It's a very jovial instrument. I cant say I am that versed in it any longer, but as long as someone wants to play in the key of Bb im in 

See.... best forum ever, even the clarinet players are welcome.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

No worries, mate. The reeds in our son's middle and high school band had the luxury of being as far away from the drummer as was physically possible. The drummer was rhythmically-challenged to say the least. The trombone section was right in front of him, and they all had to maintain the tempo of the piece with their feet, because they couldn't rely on the drummer. It was like they were on a death march, valiantly tapping "ONE, two three four, ONE two three four" and trying their damnedest NOT to listen to the guy right behind them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

If you want to hear some truly awesome and wild clarinet, look for Vernon Reid's solo album Mistaken Identity. There are a lot of influences on the album, it's not by any means 'easy listening'. https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_l_jo5rodY3ZRManbX5kWj9E7N9e-5kfgQ


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is my idea of what a clarinet should do...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Without trombones Ska would've been pretty boring. Where would The Specials or Madness be today, let alone Goldfinger and their early stuff? EGADS!! Benny Goodman would not be Benny Goodman without his clarinet, but it doesn't make me want to learn. I skipped it over and went right to tenor Sax when it came to reed instruments. A good friend showed me that you can squawk and squeek on a clarinet with ease.

I'm not on TGP or other forums, but would discussing orchestral instruments be a reason for banning?? Again, a reason GC is awesome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> This is my idea of what a clarinet should do...


Tuba Skinny is one of our favourite groups for several years now.

Shaye Cohn is a monster on several instruments.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> Without trombones Ska would've been pretty boring. Where would The Specials or Madness be today, let alone Goldfinger and their early stuff? EGADS!! Benny Goodman would not be Benny Goodman without his clarinet, but it doesn't make me want to learn. I skipped it over and went right to tenor Sax when it came to reed instruments. A good friend showed me that you can squawk and squeek on a clarinet with ease.
> 
> I'm not on TGP or other forums, but would discussing orchestral instruments be a reason for banning?? Again, a reason GC is awesome.


Ska trombone is the reason I didn't get laid in high-school. Or that is what I tell myself, it sounds like it should be true.

90's ska revival was the best thing that ever happened to me.

It is my dream to some day have a ska-punk band called "sanitation for the nation" but alas, those dreams will likely never come true.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pffft Ska?

How about Ski!!!!


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

This is Guitars Canada, not Trombones Canada. PFFFFTTTTTT.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Mooh said:


> This is my idea of what a clarinet should do...


In his autobiography, Mezz Mezzrow laments the move from clarinets to saxophones as being the downfall of "real" jazz.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm also going to add that the classifies section of this board is amazing. I can't believe all the amazing gear that runs through here. I've also had some really excellent interactions and deals with members of GC both buying and selling. I have yet to see any other gear forum that has such a robust and active buy/sell section. 

(And it's really awesome that it's exclusively Canadian. No "Shipped ConUS only" conditions)


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I'm also going to add that the classifies section of this board is amazing. I can't believe all the amazing gear that runs through here. I've also had some really excellent interactions and deals with members of GC both buying and selling. I have yet to see any other gear forum that has such a robust and active buy/sell section.
> 
> (And it's really awesome that it's exclusively Canadian. No "Shipped ConUS only" conditions)


There is a tonne of great gear to be found here (duty and tax free) and I've had several amazing experiences both as buyer and seller. However lol, I will say that the sheer amount of high quality gear available on a forum like 'The Gear Page' is extremely enviable. Daily, you see Wizards, Diezels, Friedmans, vintage Marshall's, various custom shop products, etc. At the same time though, like you mentioned, its often irrelevant to us Canadians because of shipping restrictions or price considerations when factoring in duties/taxes. Fun to dream though...


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This is a good site and there are a lot of great people on here I've got to "know" through buying and selling and just general banter. I here you @Mike_Blaszk about TGP, and I see the same thing on My Les Paul forums. Difference is prices are the same, but you have to pay in US dollars.

I think there's a lot of quality gear gets posted here in the run of a year, and not much crap. Even without the for sale section there's enough here for me to keep coming back.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I don’t have a ton of forum experience. My first site was Vanderbilly. It was great for a while, then some old timers moved on and new players came in. The ones left behind just complained about how great it used to be instead of trying to make it great… now. (Honestly not a knock at anyone here. It’s a legit retelling of what I saw). The owner got the opportunity to purchase the name “guitar.com” and thought it would be a great way to build the site. It totally backfired. He merged VB into GDC and all of a sudden “we” were outnumbered. We didn’t know anyone anymore. A post on page 1 would literally be buried into page 3 in under 10 minutes. A lot of us left or pulled away. I remember it had tanked because I got a text from a friend asking what had happened. It just… stopped. 
GDC is active again, but it’s totally different ownership group and no forum. Just articles. More of a news site. 
Anyway, after a year or two of no affiliation to a site I stumbled upon GC. 
It’s had ups and downs, but for the most part, more ups than downs. The knowledge base and willingness to help on here is beyond anything I’d imagine a bunch of guys gathering for nothing more than the love of the instrument would provide so freely.

It’s not perfect, nothing is. Stop expecting it to be, and you won’t be disappointed so often. Ha, Ha!!!


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Forums are such a hard thing to manage. There are a few criteria.

You need a member base, but then not too many members because that makes it cluttered. Too few and it is not engaging. That or you make a post and like SWLABR said, it gets buried 4 pages down in 3 min and no one ever saw it. When a person stops and thinks for just a moment about what makes a forum good, the right people (in terms of ones that all get along), the right interests, frequency, knowledge.. hell I cannot even think of them all.

Then you go and figure how many forums are just dying. The golden age for forums was a good 10, maybe even 15 years ago before big blue came and took over. Now a days, I am always amazed to find a place that is both active and welcoming. Really glad that I stumbled on this one, even if it takes away from my playing because I have to come see where @Milkman posted that picture of his "amp" this time 

I find the amount of comradery here to be rather fun to watch, I can tell that a lot of you have been active here a long time, I mean it is obvious under your avatar, but that is not what I mean. It is a good community. Being engaged here, while taking me away from playing which I have a hard time forgiving, inspires me to be better, learn new things and be more interested in my hobby which is guitar. I do not think I would have been encouraged to undertake making a guitar if it wasn't for all the interesting things folks here have done and my never ending ability to think "why not me too".

So cheers all you lot and don't forget, no matter what @mhammer might try and tell you, clarinet players are A-OK


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Brunz said:


> I can tell that a lot of you have been active here a long time, I mean it is obvious under your avatar, but that is not what I mean.


Some members had their join date and post counts deleted by a member who somehow became a super moderator then went on to ban and delete a bunch of us, myself included. It was pretty crazy.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> Some members had their join date and post counts deleted by a member who somehow became a super moderator then went on to ban and delete a bunch of us, myself included. It was pretty crazy.


WTF! what kinda crazy does a person need to be just to go to the lengths of running amok on a web forum. I mean, when I want to go postal, real people are going to get hurt


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

player99 said:


> This is Guitars Canada, not Trombones Canada. PFFFFTTTTTT.


But could you just _imagine_ if such a site existed? Flame wars over which alloys are better, or which valve lube is an absolute rip-off. I think that's a forum I wouldn't mind joining.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Milkman said:


> All the forums I hang out in are cool, because I hang out there.


Makes me think of this... 
“I don’t want to belong to any club that would accept me as one of its members.”
Groucho Marx


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> But could you just _imagine_ if such a site existed? Flame wars over which alloys are better, or which valve lube is an absolute rip-off. I think that's a forum I wouldn't mind joining.


The wah was invented to imitate a trumpet. We stomped all over their sound.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

player99 said:


> The wah was invented to imitate a trumpet. We stomped all over their sound.


They did a really bad job if that is the case, was it though?? I am gullible as all hell, so i am going to have to take your word for it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Brunz said:


> They did a really bad job if that is the case, was it though?? I am gullible as all hell, so i am going to have to take your word for it.


It’s true. Seriously.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Brunz said:


> They did a really bad job if that is the case, was it though?? I am gullible as all hell, so i am going to have to take your word for it.


It is true. Clyde McCoy, whom early wah-wah pedals were named for, was a trumpet player, known for his use of a mute to make "wah-wah" sounds. Clyde McCoy - Wikipedia
Sadly, because it takes two hands to play trombone (making it impossible to use a hand to work the mute, as with a trumpet or cornet) there are no wah-wah trombone players.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Well, either the two of you are going to extreme lengths just to pull the wool over my eyes or I learned something today


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I know some are going to do back-flips on this, but I think the mods are underrated here and deserve some credit for getting people to return. They help keep it cool (in multiple meanings of that term).

Sure, they blow away threads (and members too). But many times they also let us get away w/ bloody murder. There are some forums (many, in fact) that are much more restrictive than this one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I think the vast majority of folks here understand the "don't be a dick" adage when posting. 
I can't claim that has been top of mind in a couple of threads I've dragged myself into but, I try....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Humans are complicated. People you like (or feel that you do) can harbour beliefs, leanings, and interests - some of them merely a passing phase - that one can find surprising, upsetting, and even repugnant. They can reveal themselves sometimes in ways that elicit a "Where the hell did THAT come from?" reaction. Relationships on forums CAN be strengthened by members sharing views about what is important to them, just as friends in the physical world do. The problem is that, as a public forum, it's a bit like trying to share views on what is important to you in the middle of a shopping mall with bullhorns: someone is bound to feel offended or at least "opposite". The areas of greatest risk are politics and religion, because...surprise surprise...they impinge on what people feel is important.

Is it possible to disagree on matters of importance in a civil and restrained way? Yes. Is everyone capable of that? No (just look at many city council meetings or governments around the world). Does the facelessness of the internet increase the risk of conflict when it comes to matters of importance? Yes. So, as much as many forum members around the world can't think of anyone they'd rather chew the fat with, on matters of importance, than familiar people they share informal interests with, world events can easily push interactions over the edge. Best to keep chat on "matters of importance" out of the public eye, and syphon them to off-line conversations with those you feel you can chat with, as friends.

And yes, despite some occasional stumbles, the moderators _have_ done a decent job of channeling the forum in the direction of civility, and turning the thermostat down a few degrees. Sad that it meant bannishing some folks or driving them away by the change in tone. But like I noted in an earlier post, one needs to be mindful of a forum as a community and institution that deserves preservation, not as a mere consummable. It's a challenge to encourage that, especially as membership mushrooms. At the same time, the magic of "culture" (in the anthropological sense) shapes the behaviour of people, as implicit values of the community get absorbed. Every post becomes an example of that culture and statement, no matter how subtle, of those values.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Brunz said:


> Well, either the two of you are going to extreme lengths just to pull the wool over my eyes or I learned something today


No joke.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

mhammer said:


> But could you just _imagine_ if such a site existed? Flame wars over which alloys are better, or which valve lube is an absolute rip-off. I think that's a forum I wouldn't mind joining.


Both members would have a great time. 😎


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

This place is cooler than other forums? Don't tell us, go overthere and tell them.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

BobChuck said:


> This place is cooler than other forums? Don't tell us, go overthere and tell them.


Shhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Cool like my tan stage slacks 👍


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Brunz said:


> Well, either the two of you are going to extreme lengths just to pull the wool over my eyes or I learned something today


----------

